

Cisco completes acquisition of OpenDNS - beathan
https://blog.opendns.com/2015/08/27/cisco-and-opendns-cloud-security/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=2015/08/27/cisco-and-opendns-cloud-security/

======
devhead
So long openDns, hello dn$

------
hadeharian
Yeah, I'm not certain how to feel about this.

